
Why Is It So Difficult for Syrian Refugees to Get into the U.S.? - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/magazine/why-is-it-so-difficult-for-syrian-refugees-to-get-into-the-us.html
======
masonic
‘‘It’s extremely difficult to get into the United States as a refugee — the
odds of winning the Powerball are probably better"

Actually, their odds are over 175,000 TIMES better than winning the Powerball.

'Dr. Ben Carson conflated Syrian refugees with ‘‘rabid dogs.’’'

Flat lie. That reference was about (Paris) terrorists and not about refugees
from anywhere:

[http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-
draft/2015/11/20/terro...](http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-
draft/2015/11/20/terrorism-and-refugees-dominate-week-in-presidential-race/)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Have you watched the video that NYT article links to?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmbfpZeoIdw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmbfpZeoIdw)

